# Public Transportation



## Phantom (Feb 8, 2014)

Sooo, you get on the bus, subway, tube, whatever, and you see something that makes your eyes go all wide. 

 What's the weirdest thing you've ever seen while using public transportation? Can be on any sort of transportation, and including stops.


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 8, 2014)

Bus. There was a copy of the Metro (a free newspaper you can pick up) behind the back seats, and someone from my school said there was a weird smell coming from there. They lifted it to find poo. Pretty much liquid poo as well. I had to get off a few stops early because the smell got overwhelming once they exposed it.


----------



## Jolty (Feb 9, 2014)

one time
my train arrived _on time_


----------



## Wargle (Feb 9, 2014)

Jolty said:


> one time
> my train arrived _on time_


This story is obviously a lie.


One time there was a ventriloquist on the subway. He was pretty funny.


----------



## Flora (Feb 9, 2014)

Apparently my sister was on a septa bus once (they operate in/around Philly)

And she watched as a girl unzipped her backpack to reveal that there was a CAT INSIDE.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 9, 2014)

Perhaps it is because I've only been on public transportation a little, but my Metro, Subway, and Amtrak experiences have been uneventful.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm on trains all the time but I can't think of anything that's exceptionally weird! Sometimes there are cows on the train tracks??? Our rail system must be really boring :( or my route is boring, probably. Dunblane-Edinburgh isn't exactly full of radges.


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 10, 2014)

the paris metro is pretty damn gross. one time when we got off at our station there was a dude quietly vomiting behind the stairs.


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 10, 2014)

ultraviolet said:


> the paris metro


Oh! That reminds me.

I had recently seen Men In Black 2, which includes 1) a pug, 2) an underground train, 3) the US postal service

Once I was in Paris to watch the Tour de France and the team we were supporting was the USPS team (this was before it turned out Lance Armstrong was a poo), and we saw a pug on the metro on our way to watch it. I thought it was a good coincidence at the time.


----------



## Hiikaru (Feb 10, 2014)

We don't really have public transportation! But when we rode the Heeber Creeper with Mom's extended family, a group of kids in a boat mooned us. Mom was the only one who saw it, though.

That's kind of a weird thing and kind of public transportation.


----------



## sovram (Feb 10, 2014)

Well, one time, I rode a campus bus, and it turned out my pants had been unzipped and unbuttoned for the entire duration. Somehow. That was interesting.


----------



## Music Dragon (Feb 10, 2014)

I was on the bus, on my way home from dinner at a friend's place. She lives in a pretty remote area and it was getting late, so there were only a handful of people on the bus. Suddenly there was this terrible smell, like burning rubber or something, and someone pointed out that the back of the bus was filling with smoke. I had a bit of an "oh shit" moment and quickly moved to the very front of the bus. The driver didn't seem very concerned though. "Don't worry", he said, "it's just white smoke. If it had been black smoke, we would have been in trouble! But it's probably just steam. We'll have a look when we reach [the last stop]." So we all kinda just sat there nervously, glancing at the smoke every few seconds, listening to an old lady complain about her asthma... In the end, we made it there fine, no explosions or anything. Hrrm.


----------



## Vholvek (Feb 11, 2014)

Well I know it doesn't really count, because it didn't happen to me, but I saw this thing on the news where a shark was found on a public bus system. A shark? It was even like flopping around and stuff. Other than that, when I lived in Germany, I had this gym teacher. Huge, muscly black guy, almost like Mr. T. Well, his name was Mr. Archie, and he would just make us run laps and then fall asleep. So, on our way to America, in an airplane, _he was there too._ It was like really weird, and I wanted to say hi, but just in case it wasn't him, (to avoid awkward situations) I didn't. What are the chances of us being on the same plane (assuming it _was_ really him)?


----------

